
Ask HN: Resources to learn Cyber Security? - desuq
Hello HN, I realize this can be satisfied through a google search ( which I have done and found resources ) but, I&#x27;m just curious the resources HN would suggest. I&#x27;ve mostly looked into PluralSight.<p>I&#x27;ll graduate with a bachelor&#x27;s in CIS this December and I&#x27;d like to be more specialized in this area. Perhaps this question is too general but still curious to the replies. I appreciate it!
======
mtmail
From my HN bookmarks
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15986100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15986100)
which links to specific resources by those already in the industry.

~~~
desuq
Thanks for the link! Definitely checking it out

